# LF- Any discus fish



## Insane in the Fish brain (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi there guys I just recently bought 3 discus from island pets. turns out that they are 2 male and 1 female. Im looking for females mostly. Im new to discus and dont even know the ones i have now. Let me know what you have. Im looking for deals. thanks.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I have big wild discus. You can check the website for pricing,
Buying more than 1 fish will give you some discount.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Are you looking for health and quality or cheap, possibly runted, sick .or fish from people who Tried to raise and got discouraged. You usually get what you pay for. Alot of discus if not kept properly won't grow.
Also..wilds or domestic? Large or small? 
Deals aren't always deals.
Check the eye to body ratio. How many eyes can you draw for top of head to bottom in line with the eye. 2 or 3. It won't grow.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275135,-122.835489


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Totally agree with April. When it comes to discus. Real "deal" are extremely rare. I think the prices from April, Rick and Charles already insane deals compared to other LFS. You may find something at 30% less from members - I don't even notice that in the FS posts. Go the the experts and trusted source. One bad batch from unreliable source and you will spend more on medication and may loss everything.

Besides, you are guaranteed supports and advice from the noted experts.


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain (Jan 10, 2012)

I dont really care what kind of discus. they are all the same to me. wild or not. cheaper the better even if it has 4 eyes.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Parasites which may not be apparent when you pick them up will be your #1 enemy  I won't mind having a 4 eyed discus :lol: Let me know when you come across some


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain (Jan 10, 2012)

lol I will be one the look out for one. Im honestly not a fan at all of discus. I just got a good trade on some. I strongly dislike discus but figured to breed them and sell them and use them as feeder fish. like i said im looking for cheap


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

I'll trade you 3 silver dollars and a red tail shark and a large common Pleco for them if you hate them so much. Lol


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hahahaha, funny. Lots of work breeding  So not worth it and should not be done if they are stunted. And pleeeease, such an majestic fish for feeder


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Of all the fish to use as feeders, you choose discus?! Might as well use something less expensive like Convicts...


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Well then. Go for it. You will be
Blessed with large
Batches of
Fry constantly supplying feeder fry. 
Discus breed
Like rats! 200 fry every couple of weeks. : ) .


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

You know what I love about discus? Their ease of care. 


Lol - to the original poster, as someone already suggested you will have better luck breeding convicts, the amount of work you have to put into discus to get them to breed and do well far outweighs their value as feeders, it's like wiping your bottom with silk!


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain (Jan 10, 2012)

and why do convicts deserve to be feeders not discus. All discus are over sized guppies. plus they are easier for my Fahaka to catch. Call me cruel but I chose what to feed my monsters. Id rather breed discus so I can make money off them and not spend money on food at the same time, its a brilliant way to feed for larger fish. I cant re-sell convicts. most ppl dont see it my way but others might.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I don't think convicts "deserve" to be feeders and more than any other living thing - I'm saying you are going to have to put in 100x more work to get feeder discus than convicts.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

April said:


> Well then. Go for it. You will be
> Blessed with large
> Batches of
> Fry constantly supplying feeder fry.
> ...


April, I just about fell off my chair I was laughing so hard after reading this :bigsmile: Nothing gets your fish growing like those 200+ batches of feeder discus fry.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Canadian_Aqua_Farm said:


> April, I just about fell off my chair I was laughing so hard after reading this :bigsmile: Nothing gets your fish growing like those 200+ batches of feeder discus fry.


Mmmmm, I don't know. I think someone just tickled her nerve


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Mmmmm, I don't know. I think someone just tickled her nerve


yes, I think so


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Discus all the same? Maybe in appearance but your way off! Good luck finding those so called deals!



Insane in the Fish brain said:


> I dont really care what kind of discus. they are all the same to me. wild or not. cheaper the better even if it has 4 eyes.


So you pick some discus up without asking or researching what you got? Second, dislike them and look forward to breeding them?



Insane in the Fish brain said:


> lol I will be one the look out for one. Im honestly not a fan at all of discus. I just got a good trade on some. I strongly dislike discus but figured to breed them and sell them and use them as feeder fish. like i said im looking for cheap


Over sized guppies? Two completely different species that aren't even close to resembling one another.



Insane in the Fish brain said:


> and why do convicts deserve to be feeders not discus. All discus are over sized guppies. plus they are easier for my Fahaka to catch. Call me cruel but I chose what to feed my monsters. Id rather breed discus so I can make money off them and not spend money on food at the same time, its a brilliant way to feed for larger fish. I cant re-sell convicts. most ppl dont see it my way but others might.


I am not gonna sit here and type out the response i really want to give,but will say this you can understand with the remarks you left already concerning your post, you can clearly see why some members here(myself included) responded the way we did .


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

No point attacking him over his choice of feeders. The truth be told, you have a well maintained tank, and treat discus *from a healthy stock* like you would a softer water tropical, you will have a healthy fish. If you get Juvies, then they will grow stunted, but if you feed a couple/few times a day and have decent filtration, you'll likely have them healthy enough to avoid any organ issues, just be stunted healthy discus. They can still breed, and the fry can still be grown out. The success of the fry may not do so well, but if you want to attempt to breed them just for feeders, give it a try, but i think others made a good point, better to spend the time to breed other cichlids or livebearers since they'll have a higher yield. Discus are just another fish, and all fish are feeders to something, no point in getting upset over it people.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Well I guess we all given him the wrong responses. He is "looking for deals", cheap, breed them so sell .... and use them as feeders .... Not quite the spirit of the forum. May be someone would be kind enough to give him cheap good deal on breedable discus.

I would say I am with April. Let him go with what he decided, and leave him alone to find deals, cheap and good luck with the breeding. May be he will kind enough to offer good deals and cheap FS to return the favour. 

I am not into deals and cheap so cannot offer any opinion on that CU


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

The great thing about discus are they are shaped
Like pizza! Why? So piranhas or
Fish can't
Swallow them.
Survival deviation. Try swallow
A
Round thing ! 
Go on Craigslist. I
Believe there's someone on there selling tons of juveniles for
A
Very low price. 
Buy in lots of
100 you may get a deal. 
Your
Best option.


----------



## Matt & Larissa (Sep 1, 2011)

This ad reeks of trolling. 

Another option would be to sell them on BCA where other hobbyists with less of a hate-on for discus may give you money for them. Myself included. 

If you're considering breeding them, I'd consider breeding something a little easier to breed. Like bald eagles.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Your better to get convicts or cichlids or even buy rosy red minnows I highly doubt someone will give out discus as feeders just trying to save you headache and money


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd say he's trying to strike a nerve for sure. Breeding discus is a challenge and most fry never survive so let him blow his money on discus to breed. Let us know how far you get with disliking discus in the first place.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275096,-122.835550


----------

